
Crowdfunding McCLIM maintenance and development - jackdaniel
https://common-lisp.net/project/mcclim/posts/Crowdfunding-McCLIM-maintenance-and-development.html
======
GregBuchholz
It looks very interesting. Does it work under Microsoft Windows?

>Steady funding at the 25% level for a year or more would allow us to address
some of the issues that often come up, such as the numerous remaining defects,
the lack of modern visual appearance, and more.

I wish you guys the best. Fleshing out in a little more detail on what you
hope to accomplish with this funding effort might be a good idea.

It might just be me, but Common Lisp seems more interesting all the time, with
the high quality implementations (SBCL and Clozure), with quicklisp on the
library front, and stackoverflow.com for newbie questions.

Good luck!

~~~
jackdaniel
Hey, thanks for the interest and the wishes! :-) Right now it doesn't work
under Microsoft Windows, but it's one of the long-term goals. I plan to write
some roadmap on the website On Monday. :-)

------
TeMPOraL
Awesome! Donated.

Daniel, who is mentioned as the person working on McCLIM, is also the
maintainer of ECL[0] - a neat Common Lisp implementation with good C interop,
that can be used both standalone and to e.g. replace Lua in your new video
game :). He did some great work both for the ECL itself and the community, so
I do believe McCLIM is in good hands.

[0] - [https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/main.html](https://common-
lisp.net/project/ecl/main.html)

~~~
jackdaniel
Thanks for your kind words! :-)

------
daveloyall
13 donors as of ~6pm GMT.

McCLIM is ambitious and smells right.

The payment method was really painless.

Visit page, click pay, SSO with github account (public info only), enter
dollar amount (one time or monthly), enter credit card info (minimum viable
transaction, didn't even have to enter my name, nice!), done.

------
junke
From the about page: [https://common-
lisp.net/project/mcclim/main.html](https://common-
lisp.net/project/mcclim/main.html)

> McCLIM is a FOSS implementation of the Common Lisp Interface Manager
> specification, a powerful toolkit for writing GUIs in Common Lisp. It is
> licensed under the GNU Library General Public License.

